# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Hậu Quả Viêm Họng Hạt

## viet_lequang

*Viêm Họng Hạt, Điều Trị Viêm Họng Hạt,Viêm Họng Mạn Tính*
Giống như chính cụm từ quá phát” của nó, căn bệnh này chính là triệu chứng viêm họng hạt tái phát quá nhiều lần. Theo đó, các chuyên gia cho biết rằng viêm họng hạt sẽ rất nguy hiểm nếu như chính bản thân bệnh nhân không có giải pháp điều trị phù hợp. Ngoài ra, việc nhầm lẫn viêm họng hạt với bệnh cảm cúm thông thường hay dị ứng thời tiết, tâm lý chủ quan tin rằng bệnh tự khỏi và sử dụng không đúng thuốc cũng là các nguyên nhân khiến cho viêm họng hạt kéo dài và chuyển biến sang giai đoạn mãn tính. Trên cơ thể mỗi người, họng đóng vai trò cực kỳ quan trọng, nó là vị trí giao thoa của cả đường ăn lẫn đường thở.
Dưới đây là một vài cách chữa viêm họng hạt dân gian bạn có thể tham khảo và áp dụng. Thầy A cho biết, cách đây 20 năm, trong dịp hè lên huyện miền núi Sông Hinh (Phú Yên) dạy học, ông được một người bạn người Ê Đê dạy cho bài thuốc trị viêm họng. Nhưng thông thường thì sử dụng theo cách đơn giản như sắc uống, ngâm rượu… nên chưa phát huy được tối đa hiệu quả chữa trị. Khi đó vi khuẩn dễ dàng xâm nhập và gây nên tình trạng viêm họng thường xuyên, nếu tình trạng kéo dài và tái phát thường xuyên sẽ dẫn đến bệnh viêm họng hạt.
Thành sau họng có các nang lympho phát triển mạnh, quá sản dầy thành những đám nề, màu hồng hay đỏ lồi cao hơn thường gọi đó là viêm họng hạt. Chính vì thế, khi sử dụng mật ong đối với viêm họng hạt, các vi khuẩn gây bệnh sẽ bị loại bỏ đồng thời cơ thể sẽ được tăng cường sức đề kháng giúp người bệnh hạn chế tái phát viêm nhiễm. Ngoài ra, để điều trị viêm họng hạt có hiệu quả cần xác định viêm họng hạt do vi khuẩn hay vi nấm gây ra. Việc này đòi hỏi người bệnh cần đi khám chuyên khoa Tai - mũi - họng để xác định, không nên tự ý sử dụng thuốc tại nhà.
Ngoài ra, nước muối còn cực kì công hiệu trong việc điều trị bệnh viêm họng hạt cả cấp tính và mãn tính. Lý do khó thành công bởi vì mỗi lần đốt chỉ được một số hạt to, và mỗi lần đốt như vậy lại kích thích vùng niêm mạc xung quanh đó cũng như các hạt nằm trên vùng niêm mạc đó có thể phát triển nhanh hơn. Bệnh vẫn có thể chữa khỏi bằng cách dùng thuốc đúng và cũng có thể phòng tránh để hạn chế hoặc không mắc phải.
Đong y cho rằng, bệnh này là do tình cảm ức chế, không phát tiết ra được, dẫn đến khí chất tích tụ tại bộ phận họng, nếu tâm trạng tình cảm được giai phóng, nhẹ nhàng, bệnh tình sẽ tự khắc thuyên giảm. Lại thêm một căn bệnh có thể khiến bạn phải đối mặt với nguy cơ bị viêm họng hạt. Tôi bị viêm họng hạt nhiều năm nay, chỉ cần ngủ điều hòa hay uống nước đá là bị viêm. Những triệu chứng mà bệnh nhân than phiền đều tương tự nhau trong các thể bệnh.
Tham khảo bài viết: Bệnh viêm họng hạt nguy hiểmCách phòng bệnh viêm họng hạt
Cách làm: Đem lá trâm ổi đi rửa sạch, sau đó cho vào miệng nhai cùng với gừng tươi và muối. Để tránh hít phải khí độc hại trong nhà máy, hầm lò, phòng thí nghiệm có hoá chất cần có bảo hộ lao động thật tốt như đeo khẩu trang. Phòng khám Tai Mũi Họng Bệnh viện An Việt với đội ngũ y bác sỹ đầu ngành trong lĩnh vực Tai mũi Họng đảm nhận việc thăm khám và điều trị các bệnh về tai mũi họng trong cả nước. Bạn hay bị ho dai dẳng, khậm khạc, có đờm dù chỉ có chút ít kích thích như gió, lạnh, hơi độc, khói thuốc lá. Soi thành họng thấy rõ các hạt bạch huyết nổi lên.
Nếu chỉ đốt hạt đơn thuần mà không điều trị hiện tượng viêm nhiễm thì khó có thể khỏi bệnh được, bệnh lại tái phát và nhiều khi còn nặng hơn. Hội chứng trào ngược dạ dày thực quản cũng là một trong những nguyên nhân thường thấy dẫn tới bệnh viêm họng hạt. Vì vậy, đừng tự tiện dùng kháng sinh khi viêm họng kẻo nhờn thuốc và gây hậu quả không tốt. Thành phần thuốc đều từ thảo dược sạch từ thiên nhiên, an toàn cho mọi đối tượng người bệnh kể cả trẻ em.
Một khi đã tiến triển thành mãn tính thì bệnh khó điều trị hiệu quả, các phương pháp điều trị viêm họng hạt mãn tính thường chỉ có tác dụng loại bỏ triệu chứng và hạn chế tái phát. Sống trong môi trường không khí ô nhiễm, thường xuyên hít phải những chất độc hại như khí thải công nghiệp, bụi đường, các chất hoá học độc hại, khói bụi trong sinh hoạt, … làm cho vi khuẩn dễ dàng xâm nhập vào đường hô hấp và gây bệnh viêm họng.

----------

